

How a start up today is the same as starting a punk band in the early noughties - replayzero
http://confusionism.tumblr.com/post/10684995873/technology-is-the-new-rock-and-roll-fuck-yeah

======
andrewcooke
as in, twenty years too late?

the sex pistols formed in 75. sid vicious was dead by 79.

i wonder when the person who wrote this article was born?

punk as fuck, indeed.

~~~
replayzero
As the author I can say that I was speaking about my own experiences making a
band not actually punk rock itself.

~~~
andrewcooke
what were they called? (sorry i was so negative; it just seemed a little, err,
is aspirational the wrong word? misappropriation?)

~~~
replayzero
It's cool. The band was called The Rank Deluxe. <http://fat-
cat.co.uk/site/artists/the-rank-deluxe>

